# ipomoea leaf ID (challenging!)



## Loohan (May 10, 2019)

I am posting this here as this is not a question relating to potential turtle food (i don't think).




I live in N Central Arkansas and have seen a few of these vines in years past, but suddenly there is an explosion of them all over one area and i am just curious what it is.
Seems to be ipomoea of some sort, but all the pix i can find fail to show the purplish indentations.
Soon there should be flowers to help the identification...

There are LOTs of heart-shaped vines of various species that look quite similar, except for purple part.


----------



## dmmj (May 10, 2019)

@Yvonne G think you can I.D. it?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 10, 2019)

Nope. Let's ask @Iochroma


----------



## Redfool (May 10, 2019)

Looks a lot like an invasive we have here in Florida. Air Potato (Dioscorea bulbifera) a vine that grow airborne tubers. Might not be the same but maybe same family. Don’t know if toxic or not.


----------



## Loohan (May 10, 2019)

Redfool said:


> Looks a lot like an invasive we have here in Florida. Air Potato (Dioscorea bulbifera) a vine that grow airborne tubers. Might not be the same but maybe same family. Don’t know if toxic or not.



Yeah, sure is similar. Could sure be some kind of dioscorea.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 10, 2019)

Looks like creaping charlie


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 10, 2019)

Im probably wrong haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 10, 2019)

*creeping smh


----------



## Loohan (May 10, 2019)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im probably wrong haha



Looks like a lot of things but not Creeping Charlie.


----------



## dmmj (May 10, 2019)

Oh look it's a creepy David


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 10, 2019)

Loohan said:


> Looks like a lot of things but not Creeping Charlie.


Ok i guess your the pro


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 10, 2019)

dmmj said:


> Oh look it's a creepy David



LOL Nice to have y’all back David.


----------



## Loohan (Sep 26, 2019)

Turns out it is AIR POTATO. There are 2 kinds, and the kind I have is INVASIVE and inedible, whereas the other type is edible.
https://www.invasivespeciesinfo.gov/profile/air-potato
https://bayouwoman.com/air-potato-vine-the-highly-spreadable-not-so-edible-invasive/
http://www.fox13news.com/news/local-news/beetle-can-help-fight-invasive-air-potato-vine
There is a special beetle that supposedly only eats this plant, but so far i have only found it available to people in S FL.
I did bite into a tuber (and spit it out). It was crunchy, starchy, mild and pleasant tasting.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Sep 26, 2019)

Plant snap app says "Asiatic Yam" It's not always accurate though.


----------

